# Mountain view



## Robertus van Tilburg (29 Dec 2014)

Mountain view.
Iwagumi 60 cm.





At 1 week:



More to follow.


----------



## Dantrasy (29 Dec 2014)

Very cool!


----------



## kirk (29 Dec 2014)

Just needs a snow cap


----------



## Robertus van Tilburg (11 Jan 2015)

At 3 weeks HCC almost closed.
Started to shape the white paths.


----------



## Robertus van Tilburg (27 Jan 2015)

At 4,5 weeks.


----------



## Robertus van Tilburg (7 Mar 2015)

Tank after a major cutback.


----------



## Robertus van Tilburg (27 Mar 2015)

This time a simple close-up.


----------



## Jose (27 Mar 2015)

Wow makes you feel like going for a walk in the mountains.


----------



## karla (27 Mar 2015)

Very nice carpet, how often do you have to trim that?


----------



## Rahms (28 Mar 2015)

have to admit I didn't really like the paths when I first saw them, but now that they've been grown over a little they look good!


----------



## Robertus van Tilburg (28 May 2015)




----------



## amoran45 (31 May 2015)

Looks great! Love the scale


----------



## Robertus van Tilburg (10 Jun 2015)

Some changes i made...


----------



## flygja (11 Jun 2015)

Robertus van Tilburg said:


>



I really love this shot. The way the paths were created through trimming rather than just obvious white sand is so natural looking! Really like the hills around my place with paths cut through the jungle.


----------



## Jose (11 Jun 2015)

Great view Robertus. Can you say how you monitor CO2 please?


----------



## Robertus van Tilburg (11 Jun 2015)

Jose said:


> Great view Robertus. Can you say how you monitor CO2 please?


I monitor it with a ph probe with automatic co2 control. A bit overkill maby but easy..


----------



## Jose (11 Jun 2015)

Robertus van Tilburg said:


> I monitor it with a ph probe with automatic co2 control. A bit overkill maby but easy..



And do you measure KH and change the ph set point at every water change?


----------



## Robertus van Tilburg (11 Jun 2015)

Jose said:


> And do you measure KH and change the ph set point at every water change?


All parameters are securely controlled.
Just like in my reef tank setups i strive for stable water parameters using osmose water and i put in everything i need. So the water i start with is always the same. Do not need to adjust anything  after initial setup.


----------



## amoran45 (12 Jun 2015)

Robertus van Tilburg said:


> Some changes i made...


The white sand around the mountain makes the hc really pop! Very nice, I would like to achieve something like this one day.

Well done

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertus van Tilburg (12 Jun 2015)

just for fun, made a small video.


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (13 Jun 2015)

Your ember tetras look quite big, mine are usually smaller. Very nice fish, and great scape.


----------



## Robertus van Tilburg (19 Jun 2015)

Did a major cutback today and "lifted" some of the stones. I will show that later on.
This time only made a side view picture to show the steep slope.


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (19 Jun 2015)

Wow. I like side views, they help to understand how you've achieved such great scape.


----------



## Andy D (19 Jun 2015)

I think the side shot really highlights how well you have done in making the tank look far deeper than it is.


----------



## flygja (23 Jun 2015)

Wow, the side view make the scape even more impressive.


----------



## e.santoso (24 Jun 2015)

Hi Robert.. How do you manage to prevent your slope so high and yet not collapsing? I just did a mountain scape with seiryu stone to.. But even with a slope not as steep as yours they are keep on collapsing leaving my hc loose..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertus van Tilburg (24 Jun 2015)

e.santoso said:


> Hi Robert.. How do you manage to prevent your slope so high and yet not collapsing? I just did a mountain scape with seiryu stone to.. But even with a slope not as steep as yours they are keep on collapsing leaving my hc loose..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When i build the hardscape i use support strips, the stones themselves, and spray water often to stabilize the slope.


----------



## e.santoso (24 Jun 2015)

Hmmm... I see... But my problem is when the water filled in.. Especially because of the current..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertus van Tilburg (24 Jun 2015)

Then maby try to reduce the amount of flow temporarily and point the outflow in the best possible direction.
After the hcc has grown, the problem will be gone.


----------



## e.santoso (25 Jun 2015)

But do you reckon an eheim classic 2217 flow in a 90cm x 45cm x 50cm would be sufficient? Because I had a bad experience with algae and low flow, that is why I have 2 wave maker @2000lph installed now..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (6 Sep 2015)

Any updates on this scape?

I'd like to ask about flow in your tank. I'm working on similar layout atm. How do you ensure you have good flow on both sides? Any tips?


----------

